# Steppenwolf?



## rkuehn (Jan 16, 2001)

Yes I understand from this board that the Steppenwolf will likely be produced as the A3 Allroad. Then something occured to me... the Steppenwolf was a 3-door, will the production version be a five-door? If the A6 Allroad is a guide then yes (?). 
Arrgh... All I want is a European coupe with AWD. Price US$30-35k. Why is this so difficult? Audi does not offer the A4 as a coupe (at least not yet...). BMW does not offer AWD on the 3-series coupe. No Volvo, nor Saab, nor VW, etc. I just don't get it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Steppenwolf? (rkuehn)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Arrgh... All I want is a European coupe with AWD. Price US$30-35k. Why is this so difficult? Audi does not offer the A4 as a coupe (at least not yet...). BMW does not offer AWD on the 3-series coupe. No Volvo, nor Saab, nor VW, etc. I just don't get it.[HR][/HR]​That is what I want too! I just dont get it either man, I really dont.


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: Steppenwolf? (aliengti)*

I'm waiting too!!!! All I want is a 2 door hatchback with AWD!!!! Be it a VW Golf/GTI or an Audi A3/S3 I don't really care. But da*# it I want the choice! I don't want to have to go to the after market and have to pay yhrough the nose for something that already exists in another market. I hope things change on this side of the pond real soon.







Who knows maybe Ford will beat all of them to the punch here in the USA...according to reports the next Focus will have AWD available here.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Steppenwolf? (mr_e1974)*

Are you serious? The focus in AWD? wow that is pretty cool of Ford. Do you think it will need more HP to handle the extra weight of the AWD setup?


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: Steppenwolf? (aliengti)*

Don't know...the article was just a little side bar in some magazine I was reading( Aug 2002 Sport Compact Car I think). My sources at Ford are keeping tight lipped about it.







One of my sources says there is a test mule running around Detroit...Dearborn actually. I haven't seen it yet but I'm watching for it. My dad's place is right by Ford world headquarters and SVT is right down the street. I knew about the '03 Cobra last year...when people were talking about rumors of the "Terminator" I'd already seen it at Starbucks. MAybe being in Detroit isn't that bad. Chicago is so much better.







I can't wait to move there.


----------



## bmxvr6 (Dec 11, 2000)

*Re: Steppenwolf? (mr_e1974)*

Its a nice concept though, too bad we will never see it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

